# Sorry for not being around



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Had a heart attack and pneumonia. Just now getting on my feet and feeling like I can be on the computer. Daughter did all my Christmas shopping which wasn't much, and it doing the wrapping now. Just have baking and cooking to do and have two granddaughters that are going to come help with that when the time comes. Got to sleep in my own bed the last two nights, first time since I shattered my arm three and a half years ago. Hopefully I will have more time to interact here now. 

Will go check and see what I have missed now. And I did post a health question.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

glad to have you back. hope your recovery is a swift and smooth one.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad your feeling better. I too am still in recovery, as days go on you will gain your energy back. Take care!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Holy heck you guys O-O! Glad you are both both feeling better.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Happy to have you back catlady. Hope you are fully back on your feet in no time.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Glad you're back on your feet for the holidays. Take care if yourselves!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

rob said:


> glad to have you back. hope your recovery is a swift and smooth one.


Like Rob said ... glad you are back and a swift recovery.

All the best.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad to hear you're back at home, but I'm sorry to hear of the health issues.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the nice thoughts folks. I am improving everyday and just in time since it is the holidays and I need all the strength I can get. Only problem I seem to be having is cleaning the chickens. That's hard work as you know, so have enlisted help for that.


----------

